# Nigerian Dwarf won't get pregnant



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

This is the 3rd year of trying to breed Inka. Her original owner tried to breed her before selling her to us. He left her with the male for a whole cycle. We left her with one last year, with her sister. Sister got pregnant but Inka did not. This year I put her with our boy in November 2 days. She flagged her tail and stood for him. This month she went in heat again and I did the same but left her with him all day. I watched the deed be done at least twice before coming inside. 
My real question is this...both in November and this month I noticed that after breeding, for maybe a week, she had drainage. mucus colored...one time almost yellow. Is this normal, I never noticed it with her sister or the other girl we just bred? Could this be some indication that she can't be bred?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cystic ovaries possibly.

Was she ever pregnant and kidded prior with the original owners? Did she have complications in her past with kidding if she has?

How old is this doe, do you know?

Is she over weight?

Does she get looses salt and minerals free choice?

Some Drainage is normal while in heat. 
Does it smell at all? If so, possible infection.

Do all her lady parts look normal?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I had a doe that didn't settle her first season. Second season we went through 3 heats and I took her to the vet. She was given cysterelin and took on her next heat. This past year she settled on her own. We'll see about this year, I missed her heat last week....I was too busy hunting


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

She has never kidded. We've had her for 2 Decembers now. She will be 3 in March. The other owner tried to breed her after she turned 1. Her lady parts look normal to me. Heat seems normal. She swells, turns pink, flags and stands for him. This last try she went into heat again one week later. The drainage is not like the other goats. Its thicker and just hangs on the tip. I wondered if her cervix is not right? I don't know if thats something with goats the way it is for people. Not overweight and they get loose minerals for goats from tsc


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

I had one last year that would not settle despite multiple cycles with the buck. Over summer this year I fed her red raspberry tea leaves daily for about 3 months. I stopped feeding them to her about a month before the season started and she cycled hard and was in very strong for 5 days. I hand bred her and covered her every other day and she is now confirmed pregnant and due Feb. Red raspberry is supposed to be very good for the uterus and reproduction tract/hormones. I also made sure she got selenium gel every other month. Of course this way you'd lose another year on her. On another note I used to short cycle mares with a Prostaglandin to bring them into season for breeding. http://articles.extension.org/pages/19269/estrous-synchronization-prostaglandin


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

interesting...red raspberry leaves are good for women too for this same reason. thanks...if there is no luck this time i am thinking of AI and then giving up for the year and maybe i'll try the raspberry leaves for next year


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

I did alot of research and found that a few people said...of their bigger breeds...that their doe went in heat, 7 days later it went in heat again and took on the second heat. they say its a practice heat and some does do it alot. This heat cycle I watched closely and caught her on the second heat, exactly 7 days later, re-bred her. Hopefully it takes. Just yesterday, while working on their play yard I noticed June, who was bred 6 days before, paying alot of attention to the boys. I put them together and tail flagging and standing happened. Apparently I have two that do this practice heat. Time will tell I guess. Fingers crossed....As of now all 4 have been hand bred. Phoebe happened in November and never came in again so we have one for sure


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

So far Inka hasn't had another heat...none of them have. I think I have my fingers and toes crossed now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always pull blood and send it in to BioTracking.


----------



## AmyJoe (Jun 10, 2015)

how long does it take to get the results back?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you call the lab and find out the day they do pregnancy tests, you can time it to send in and your test results in just a couple days. Not more than a week if you don't time it right.


----------

